# 0 to 60 in 9.7 seconds (not bad for a girl)



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Ok, here are a couple of videos of the liquidTT (working title) finally fitted in the air vent.

A couple of comments first, I have not had time to change the menu background from white to black yet as previously suggested, just had to much else to do.

And, does anyone have a suggestion for what I should call it.

Finally, any suggestions on how to get less shaky videos!

Click below to view

Introduction to features hi res 18Mb
Introduction to features low res 3Mb
0-60 in a pathetic time 2Mb
Torque 1.4Mb
Exhaust temp 1Mb
Lambda 2Mb

May include this too for fun


----------



## s7fan (Feb 27, 2007)

wow i want one


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nice work , its looking great 8)

Can the guage for torque be higher than 300lbft ?

Mark.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

That looks sooooo cooooollllll 8) 8) 8) but I want a 5in HD screen mounted on my sunvisor with the same features... :lol:

Hat off to you fella, thats impressive. A friend of mine has a masters degree in electronics and programming and some such, works for microsoft... I mentioned the work you are doing and he said it'd be a ball ache! :lol:


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

conlechi said:


> Nice work , its looking great 8)
> 
> Can the guage for torque be higher than 300lbft ?
> 
> Mark.


Yes, I'm going to put a setting in the "set up" menu for the big turbo boys, will go for 450hp and 450ftlbs.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

i think i have found my next mod! will you be selling it/installing it yourself?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

freegeek said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work , its looking great 8)
> ...


Great,
when will they be ready 

and can they be mounted elsewhere in the TT ?

Mark.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

amzchhabra said:


> i think i have found my next mod! will you be selling it/installing it yourself?


Hope to start selling it in about 4 weeks, the first 50 PBCs are being manufactured right now, so I am a bit dependant on how long the supplier will take, I don't have a fixed date yet as its such a tiny order for them.

Installation will be fairly straightforward.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

conlechi said:


> freegeek said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


I will also sell a kit, which can be mounted anywhere, it will be interesting to see where people will put it.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

freegeek said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > freegeek said:
> ...


 Sounds good , im thinking ashtray conversion perhaps :? 
as i already have a vent mounted boost guage

looking forward to seeing the finished item ,kit etc

Mark.


----------



## garfy (Nov 16, 2007)

That is amazing i want one 8)


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

OMG I sooo want one 

Would it be possible to mount in the ashtray or somewhere?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

freegeek said:


> Installation will be fairly straightforward.


what do you tap into for getting air/fuel ratio and lambda readings?will you be supplying the necessary fittments etc? i think what you've done is good but it's not very appealing to the eye,can you maybe improve on the design maybe?


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

caney said:


> freegeek said:
> 
> 
> > Installation will be fairly straightforward.
> ...


All the data comes from the engine management ecu using a protocal called kw1281. As for the graphics I tried to make them look OEM rather than fancy. However I have a mate who is a games writer who I may ask to tart it all up.

What do you suggest.

So far my mate has written pacman, tetris and simon to run on it, they all look great.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks great, cost?


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

hat off to ya mate, looks ace but prob out of my price range


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

freegeek said:


> What do you suggest.


the display screen for the data is fine it's the carbon surround bit and the little clicky switch i don't like. i would prefer it to be more of a stand alone unit like the zeitronix or apexi stuff.i love what you have achieved though and i'm sure there's room for improvement :wink: a touch screen would be good?


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

caney said:


> freegeek said:
> 
> 
> > What do you suggest.
> ...


I've got a 3.5inch touch screen that I an going to have a lool at over the next few months but its too big to fit into the air vent, it could be mounted lower but that will take your view away from the road.

I was actually thinking about disbleing the joystick while the car is moving to prevent accidents, what does everythone think about that.


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

freegeek said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > freegeek said:
> ...


yes you are right lower may be a pain to look at, I donâ€™t think the joystick should be disabled as doing runs may be done in pairs like you did in the vid, have you got the pic of the stainless affect you tried? Another look that would be good would be to have a smoked glass front that is round and hides the squareness of the screen?

I want one the function is great!


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Get yourself on Dragons Den... could be the start of a very good business :wink:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

freegeek said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work , its looking great 8)
> ...


As has been said before, "we" take our hats off to you! :-* Seems like a really well thought out bit of kit indeed.

Could the Hp and torque settings be made to go above the 450 / 450? Would suit most TT's but I intend to change to an RS4 at some point and the 450 / 450 might be a bit neat......


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Silversea said:


> freegeek said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


no problem!


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

"You're now doing 90, I said 60!" :lol:

Looks good!!

Would REALLY love to see a composite video output on it, so I can hook it up to my screen on my sterio though!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Looking v.cool!!! 8) peak and minimum values on function are very useful....

little ideas suggested like composite video out!!!!! .... nice thought!


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

AMAZING!!! 8)

I'm loving it and would be very interested in one when you've ironed out prototype niggles, possibly added the video outputs, touch screen etc etc?

I especially like the Dragons Den idea!!! A possible goldmine here, especially if its easy to install and you can get it into after market distributors or even sell the idea for future use as standard kit in new cars.

I however am waiting with baited breath for a refined options and prices! I can't wait!!!


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Think this will be one of the top 5 mods for people, like stub said trying to make the corners not so square might be a good idea, also how easy will it be if someone wants to modify the surrond themselves. How will we go about ordering this?


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

nikos525 said:


> Think this will be one of the top 5 mods for people, like stub said trying to make the corners not so square might be a good idea, also how easy will it be if someone wants to modify the surrond themselves. How will we go about ordering this?


I will sell it as either a complete unit or a kit, so with the kit you could create your own facia and fit it elsewhere.

I hope someone comes up with a better solution that what I have got so far.

As for ordering it, i'll create an on line shop sometine over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

cost?


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

S10TYG said:


> cost?


Here you go.

Option 1 Unassembled Kit of all parts excluding air vent Â£230 
Option 2 Complete unit assembled into customers own/exchange vent Â£260 
Option 3 Complete unit assembled into an air vent unit Â£320


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Thankyou. When are they ready? Are those prices installed? I take it, beneath the screen its touch screen as to what you want to select.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

It looks really cool.

My only real criticism is the square panel in the round vent like others have mentioned. I just think it needs a smoked glass front and the type of display that Defi gauges have. I think I mentioned this once before and can't recall what the problem was.

As far as functionality is concerned it is fab so congratulations on persevering with it. 

Good luck with it mate. I'd like to see it in the flesh before committing though...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

I hope I will have them ready in four weeks or so but I am dependant on my suppliers.

These are not installed prices, installation is a 5min job for the complete unit shipped in an air vent.

Control is from a mini joystick beneath the screen.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> It looks really cool.
> 
> My only real criticism is the square panel in the round vent like others have mentioned. I just think it needs a smoked glass front and the type of display that Defi gauges have. I think I mentioned this once before and can't recall what the problem was.
> 
> ...


Does anyone have any contacts for this type of thing, it is still an option if I can find a supplier.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

freegeek said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > It looks really cool.
> ...


Gimme a clue what I'm looking for and I'll Google it for you!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## paulcmathews (Oct 30, 2007)

freegeek said:


> Finally, any suggestions on how to get less shaky videos!


Tape your camera/phone to the passenger seat of the car using masking tape.

If you need to zoom up close, put a heavy box on the seat and tape it to the front of the box.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

paulcmathews said:


> freegeek said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, any suggestions on how to get less shaky videos!
> ...


You might find something suitable here...

http://www.fastfilms.co.uk/

Cheers

Rich


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

I think thats genius.

Can you come up with a head up display like the M5!


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Is there choice of a bigger screen? If not i'll still be ordering one of the first batch!


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

This is a must had mod for me... excellent work mate... does this or will it come with boost gauge software?


----------



## tristans (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW - excellent mod
Must have one too.

Small suggestion - match the menu and screen colours to the standard dash.
This looks so much better at night.
Otherwise excellent.

Will it fit into any of the vents, e.g. also the drivers side vent.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Lookin good so far alhough I agree with the other comments re tarting it up a little to fit with the decor of the TT cockpit.

As far as the names go, I am gonna start the ball rolling......

CompuTTer ..... I had to write it like that or it would look like a hi-tec golf club :lol:


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

SICK TT said:


> This is a must had mod for me... excellent work mate... does this or will it come with boost gauge software?


of course, I posted a video of that a while back.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

tristans said:


> WOW - excellent mod
> Must have one too.
> 
> Small suggestion - match the menu and screen colours to the standard dash.
> ...


The menu is still to be reworked and is in the queue and itg will fit any of the vents.


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

freegeek said:


> SICK TT said:
> 
> 
> > This is a must had mod for me... excellent work mate... does this or will it come with boost gauge software?
> ...


Wicked can i order now


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

I saw this thread this morning on my phone at work and I've been waiting all day to come home and watch the video!! :lol:

I must say it looks great! I think the surround and colours are all fine 

Is there an option to have the display scroll through different screens like a slide show style?

I think you've done a great job!! You should be really proud of yourself its clear you have put a lot of time into this!!

10 out of 10!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Well done! I sincerely hope you make a fortune out of it


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Just another thing, I think if you add a feature that makes the unit not function when the vehicle is moving it would be a huge mistake. Please don't


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice work... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Very nice work!!

Will the software be upgradeable? With time I belive you will have additional features etc. Can they easily be uploaded to take advantage of new features?

Regards,
Waseq


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes, it will be possible to reflash the unit with upgrades and bug fixes, I just haven't worked out the logistics of how to implement it.


----------



## s3fella (Jan 31, 2007)

freegeek said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > It looks really cool.
> ...


There is a company in Brackley, Northants, just down the road from APS (same industrial estate) called "Frazero" that certainly used to make laminates for and design dashboards for cars. I think they did the Aston Martin dashes for the DB7s and the like and they make the centre console for the Veyron I believe! I know they specialise in patterned ally plate and laminate (or used to) and I think they used to do a plastic that looked exactly like turned ally, but maybe it was turned ally! lol
Like I say dont know what they do now exactly, but maybe worth a call, I am sure if they are in the industry they could point you in the right direction. I may even be able to find a contact there for you, I know a guy who knows a guy who works there !! 
Its a great bit of kit IMO and a veritable bargain if its pretty much plug and play, considering there are some who pay Â£50 a go for Audi to plug it into VAGCOM!! COuld soon pay for itself. !!
Will you do me one for the S3??!

Oh, you should call it "E C YOUVIEW" !


----------



## tristans (Sep 10, 2007)

How about calling it..
- Da*TT*a or

- *TT*rack or

- S*TT*at or

- *T*rue
*T*rack

P.S Can you provide dimensions of the screen recess needed, I'm planning to get a piece of smoked glass made to fit the ash tray
Thanks


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

One thing I did think is could there be an issue with heat building up behind the unit and causing problems?

Would it be possible to allow the air to still come out the vent like when a boost gauge is mounted in a vent?


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

freegeek said:


> Ok, here are a couple of videos of the liquidTT (working title) finally fitted in the air vent.
> 
> A couple of comments first, I have not had time to change the menu background from white to black yet as previously suggested, just had to much else to do.
> 
> ...


'Square screen' mounted in a round vent hole! doesnt look right with abit carbon fibre effect to fill the gaps............

Technically speaking it sounds good m8, but in my opinion not inkeeping with the TT's excellent cabin, leave all well alone...i guess


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

wrekTT said:


> freegeek said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here are a couple of videos of the liquidTT (working title) finally fitted in the air vent.
> ...


Freegeek has put in a large amount of his own time developing this unit and it is a work in progress, as he is taking peoples real time ideas and implementing them if they are worthwhile.

He is a credit to this forum and will no doubt make a very successful product. It isnt finished as yet and I think you should appreciate the work that has gone into getting it to this stage.

As a "newbie" coming in calling a fellow members hard work "cheap and nasty" without appreciating the stage it is at and the work gone into it is a little rude and may not win you friends on here.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

wrekTT said:


> freegeek said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here are a couple of videos of the liquidTT (working title) finally fitted in the air vent.
> ...


       

I can't believe your not impressed, he has already said that there is work to do on the aesthetics, and that he is interested in alternative methods of mounting. 
Personally I would try to put it on the passengers side sun visor instead of the mirror, just to stop my wife using it to touch up her make up :lol:


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> One thing I did think is could there be an issue with heat building up behind the unit and causing problems?
> 
> Would it be possible to allow the air to still come out the vent like when a boost gauge is mounted in a vent?


If you pull out one of your vents you can see that it is quite long and eventually plugs into the a/c air ducting. I have actually capped off the end of my air duct to prevent cold/hot air escaping in behind the dash.

It would be tricky but not impossible to keep the air flow.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

wrekTT said:


> freegeek said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here are a couple of videos of the liquidTT (working title) finally fitted in the air vent.
> ...


Everyone to their own, there will be an ally, a CF (real) and I hope if I can find a supplier a smoked glass version.


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

The shortcuts to the movie files wont work for me?! anything im doing wrong? 

Ant


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Any idea when these will be ready for order? I really want one!


----------



## jontidyuk (Feb 20, 2007)

SLine said:


> Any idea when these will be ready for order? I really want one!


same here. its getting hard keeping this money saved for the display, when theres so much i wanna buy
[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

I remember reading something about these being ready in January?


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

prt225TT said:


> wrekTT said:
> 
> 
> > freegeek said:
> ...


Its all a matter of taste i guess, 
Its not a personal attack on this guys work, its about varying opinions good or bad which forums are all about.
But the hole square screen in the blocked off round vent doesnt work personally


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

wrekTT said:


> prt225TT said:
> 
> 
> > wrekTT said:
> ...


Very true, some may not like it or even want its functionality, but you wouldnt meet a stranger and tell him his clothes look shit and he drives a crap car :wink: :roll:

I think once its finished it will be very stylish, esp with a smoked glass finish!


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

prt225TT said:


> wrekTT said:
> 
> 
> > prt225TT said:
> ...


Youve still got the 'wrong end of the stick' here.
The guy is asking for opinions be it good or bad i guess,
Just like when your wife or Wench asks you wot you think of her dress shes been running up on her sewing machine for the last 3 months,
You might say it needs shortening alittle on taking in alittle, or in your case loosen up alittle its an opinion for F**ks sake and not even on a item youve made


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Opinions good or bad yes... but you may want to wikipedia tact:

"Tact is a careful consideration of one's current situation and surroundings, and acting accordingly.
For example, with respect to interpersonal relationships, tact is a careful consideration of the feelings and values of another so as to create harmonious relationships with a reduced potential for conflict or offense."

Freegeek, I expect a discount :roll:


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

prt225TT said:


> Opinions good or bad yes... but you may want to wikipedia tact:
> 
> "Tact is a careful consideration of one's current situation and surroundings, and acting accordingly.
> For example, with respect to interpersonal relationships, tact is a careful consideration of the feelings and values of another so as to create harmonious relationships with a reduced potential for conflict or offense."
> ...


Where in the wikipedia does the word Tact = opinion??

get over it m8, its an opinion...................

obviously your assl**king for a discount


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Nope, thats called a _joke_, actually its called not acting like a c*nt, but judging by some of your other posts I think we're starting to see what you're like!


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

prt225TT said:


> Nope, thats called a _joke_, actually its called not acting like a c*nt, but judging by some of your other posts I think we're starting to see what you're like!


Although am a newbie this is how you welcome a new comer who passes an opinion 'Outside the Box' or 'Click' it may seam

Why you turned this into a personal attack?????

I passed an opinion on a modification which you didnt make, yes an opinion!! an objective one about the square / round thing thats all

Now your calling me a c**t just took a look at your posts and obviously your no angel.

Let it go this wasnt about *'US'*

Your obviously suffering from OCD, check that in Wikipedia


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

wrekTT mate TBH think your post was rude, ok say that you think it may be better a different way but to just say it looks silly is just plain rude, this guy has been working on a project that we have all been very exited about, I think it could look better but it doesnâ€™t look silly and I want one!


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

Stub said:


> wrekTT mate TBH think your post was rude, ok say that you think it may be better a different way but to just say it looks silly is just plain rude, this guy has been working on a project that we have all been very exited about, I think it could look better but it doesnâ€™t look silly and I want one!


Edited to keep the peace within the 'Click' still not my bag, 
technically superb, just requires abit tweaking or relocating i guess

all about taste


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well Mr FreeGeek, in the spirit of being helpful I stumbled across this company...

http://www.ttems.com

Now I'm no electronics expert but the fact that the holding company is called TT Electronics might be a good omen!

Maybe they can help with the visual problems?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

I spent 5 hours yesterday trying to find a supplier of thin sheet tinted polycarbonate, so far without success. I have found some 1.5mm with about an 80 light transmission and will request a sample and try it out.

But to be honest I think it could do with more eyes looking around for a suitable material.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Jan 17, 2007)

You could use window tint (of whatever darkness or mirror finish you want) on the back side of some clear polycarbonate...


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

MCPaudiTT said:


> You could use window tint (of whatever darkness or mirror finish you want) on the back side of some clear polycarbonate...


Yep, think I suggested this a while back, and it seems the easiest way, the tinted glass may make the screen too difficult to read in certain light etc... whereas if you cut the tint so that it has a rectangular area in the middle for the screen, untinted... when the screen is on the clarity should be as normal, when its turned off, should blend into the surrounding tint somewhat... :?


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

TBH I would still like mine in the ash tray, it would suit the shape then, I know it wont be good to look down but hey ho the max figure will show


----------



## tristans (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm sure you have already come across this site, but they do perspex sheet in tints.
http://www.theplasticshop.co.uk/erol.html


----------



## tristans (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm sure you have already come across this site, but they do perspex sheet in tints.
http://www.theplasticshop.co.uk/erol.html


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Stub said:


> TBH I would still like mine in the ash tray, it would suit the shape then, I know it wont be good to look down but hey ho the max figure will show


If he makes a video out i have an even better idea :wink:


----------



## Original_ninja (Jan 15, 2008)

how much do those go for?


----------



## leggystt (Mar 22, 2007)

This looks sweeeeeet!!

When you reckon they will be available to purchase?


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

JAAYDE said:


> Stub said:
> 
> 
> > TBH I would still like mine in the ash tray, it would suit the shape then, I know it wont be good to look down but hey ho the max figure will show
> ...


LOL you would have Ja :wink:

If its good I will copy and tell all I thought of it


----------



## sotos (Sep 22, 2006)

How will this be connected to the car? Through an OBD cable?


----------



## MR BLACK (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks great so far   
Could this unit be adapted for different vehicles :roll:


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

sotos said:


> How will this be connected to the car? Through an OBD cable?


Yes.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

MR BLACK said:


> Looks great so far
> Could this unit be adapted for different vehicles :roll:


It will work on most older VAG cars, i'll convert it to CAN at some point so newer ones too.


----------



## MR BLACK (Feb 18, 2008)

LOOK FORWARD TO IT


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Any projected launch date yet?


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

freegeek said:


> sotos said:
> 
> 
> > How will this be connected to the car? Through an OBD cable?
> ...


So will you have to have a big OBD Plug stuck in the port at all times?


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

wrekTT said:


> freegeek said:
> 
> 
> > sotos said:
> ...


Yes, but its easy enought to plug in or unplug as its just by the bonnet release lever. It gets it power from the diagnostics plug.


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

freegeek said:


> wrekTT said:
> 
> 
> > freegeek said:
> ...


this will be easily 'knocked' though and could inevidently damage the socket / port,
Why dont you wire them in from behind this socket and it would make for a better job IMO


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Good suggestion, only three connections are requierd, 12v, ground and K-line.

I'll add that as an option to the installation manual.

I'll also need to check on the impact of having a grage tester and the liquid connected at the same time, however I pretty sure that it will not be an issue as the K-line is designed for this.


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

freegeek said:


> Good suggestion, only three connections are requierd, 12v, ground and K-line.
> 
> I'll add that as an option to the installation manual.
> 
> I'll also need to check on the impact of having a grage tester and the liquid connected at the same time, however I pretty sure that it will not be an issue as the K-line is designed for this.


3 Scotchloks, thats all thats needed m8, but you will then have to have an on / off switch


----------



## sotos (Sep 22, 2006)

I want one too, but i don't want to mount it in the car, i just want to plug it in take the data that i want and then put it back in the box.


----------

